# What next ?



## MeCorby (Nov 28, 2016)

Just wondering - What's next ? What should I do as EA other then learn few questions given after initiation ? How was it with you ? 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 28, 2016)

Learn the questions, attend as many EA degrees as possible, ponder the wealth of information you were given during your degree.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 28, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> Just wondering - What's next ? What should I do as EA other then learn few questions given after initiation ? How was it with you ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


Hi Bro

It took me a while to find my feet. At meetings, asking if they need help, esp with dinner can be a good move.

I recommend not doing a heap of research until you're a Master Mason when use can use your full overview to delve into symbolism and history, but asking questions about your first degree, especially going to see another, is a very good idea. Seeing someone else initiated should be high on your priority list, as should be making sure you get around your own lodge to greet everyone and say hello. Another priority should be making every meeting you can....


----------



## MeCorby (Nov 28, 2016)

Thank you brethren...I am trying to be proactive as usual. I learnt all questions and answers given after my initiation and also I am going to visit another lodge on 8th of Dec. Cant wait ! 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## acjohnson53 (Nov 29, 2016)

As an Entered Apprentice start getting proficient in that degree, because at that level you are one of main ingredients on the building  Of King Solomon's Temple. We need somebody to help with them rough ashlars...always remember the working tools of an Entered Apprentice...


----------



## Brother_Steve (Nov 29, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> Just wondering - What's next ? What should I do as EA other then learn few questions given after initiation ? How was it with you ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


Stick to known sources that actually educate you in Masonry if you feel you need to read something outside of what your lodge is giving you to learn.

First: Get to know the meaning behind the phrases of your EA work. I don't mean the hidden meaning. What I do mean is don't just be a parrot. Ask yourself what the obligation means. What is the purpose of the exchange of questions? Know why you're saying what you're saying and to whom you are saying it to.

If you must read something outside of Lodge, I would suggest: https://freemasonry.bcy.ca/library/books_textfiles/introduction_to_freemasonry/intro_fm_ea.pdf 

He writes a FC and a MM book as well. They are short and informative.

Just check with your jurisdiction. I think some jurisdictions classify them as "illegal" for some reason.


----------



## MRichard (Nov 29, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> Thank you brethren...I am trying to be proactive as usual. I learnt all questions and answers given after my initiation and also I am going to visit another lodge on 8th of Dec. Cant wait !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Hopefully, you have discussed visiting other lodges with the Brothers of your lodge first. It is usually discouraged for EAs to visit other lodges unless a MM from your lodge comes with you or you know someone at the visiting lodge. Unless they are opening on the EA degree, you wouldn't actually be able to attend lodge anyway although you could socialize with them.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 29, 2016)

He's in the ugle guys so remember that their Customs are markedly different than ours

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## acjohnson53 (Nov 29, 2016)

What next????did your Senior Deacon get you a study guide????


----------



## Scoops (Nov 30, 2016)

MRichard said:


> Hopefully, you have discussed visiting other lodges with the Brothers of your lodge first. It is usually discouraged for EAs to visit other lodges unless a MM from your lodge comes with you or you know someone at the visiting lodge. Unless they are opening on the EA degree, you wouldn't actually be able to attend lodge anyway although you could socialize with them.


Under UGLE we work in the first, only opening in higher degrees when we need to.

Here we encourage EAs to visit, but they'll need to go with an MM to vouch for them as they won't have their Grand Lodge Certificate yet. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkR (Nov 30, 2016)

MRichard said:


> Hopefully, you have discussed visiting other lodges with the Brothers of your lodge first. It is usually discouraged for EAs to visit other lodges unless a MM from your lodge comes with you or you know someone at the visiting lodge. Unless they are opening on the EA degree, you wouldn't actually be able to attend lodge anyway although you could socialize with them.


In Minnesota, as in UGLE (per Scoops above), in order to visit another lodge, an EA must be accompanied by a Master Mason who was present at the EA's initiation and will vouch for him.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Nov 30, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> What next????did your Senior Deacon get you a study guide????


hopefully the JD got the SD study guide. Otherwise the sitting SD is f***ed


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 30, 2016)

MarkR said:


> In Minnesota, as in UGLE (per Scoops above), in order to visit another lodge, an EA must be accompanied by a Master Mason who was present at the EA's initiation and will vouch for him.


What if he wasnt present at the initiation but has sat in lodge with him?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 30, 2016)

Having learned the questions and answers it's time to present them and work on getting your second degree scheduled.

In the meantime visit all you want, and start working on any volunteer work any of the local lodges are doing.  A busy Mason is a happy Mason.

Feel free to learn as much more of the first degree ritual as you like.  Being a candidate, being a side liner and being a member of the degree team or all quite different experiences.  Ritual is one type of volunteer work.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 30, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> What if he wasnt present at the initiation but has sat in lodge with him?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app



UGLE might be different- but regardless of rank, all you need to be is vouched for. That can happen by being known or proved. Proving EAs is tricky because there are very limited questions we can ask: that's why we have MMs go with them, so if needed, the MM can be proved and then vouch for the EA.... FC is a bit different, because with two degrees they have something to demonstrate: some confident FCs will do heaps of visiting alone, but someone will generally know them..

Despite all the above, you can only give a travel letter to a MM, but that's really about visiting other jurisdictions.


----------



## MeCorby (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank you Brethern. Ill focus on visiting other lodges and study  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (Nov 30, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> Thank you Brethern. Ill focus on visiting other lodges and study
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Do they appoint mentors? I would seek out an experienced bro you like who seems to have time and buddy up to him, or just ask how you see another degree. My proposer was great, and I also ended up with other mentors. ... helped, and still help, a lot


----------



## Scoops (Dec 1, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Do they appoint mentors? I would seek out an experienced bro you like who seems to have time and buddy up to him, or just ask how you see another degree. My proposer was great, and I also ended up with other mentors. ... helped, and still help, a lot


Yes, each lodge here should have an appointed Mentor. Of course, your proposer should always be a good point of contact and assistance. I was lucky in that, along with the above, my father in law is a very experienced mason and good ritualist who spent most of the time between my first and second drilling me on my questions before passing. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkR (Dec 1, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> What if he wasnt present at the initiation but has sat in lodge with him?


Just to be sure I remembered correctly, I cracked out the Minnesota Masonic Code.  It says:

"An Entered Apprentice or Fellowcraft Mason can visit only those degrees and then in company with one who actually saw him take them."


----------



## Scoops (Dec 1, 2016)

MarkR said:


> Just to be sure I remembered correctly, I cracked out the Minnesota Masonic Code.  It says:
> 
> "An Entered Apprentice or Fellowcraft Mason can visit only those degrees and then in company with one who actually saw him take them."


To the best of my knowledge the UGLE Book of Constitutions contains no provisions like this and any MM vouching for an EA would merely have had to have sat with him in open lodge. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## MeCorby (Dec 1, 2016)

Its has already been sorted  me and 9 other brothers will attend the initiation on the 8th Dec. Really looking forward to it 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 1, 2016)

MarkR said:


> Just to be sure I remembered correctly, I cracked out the Minnesota Masonic Code.  It says:
> 
> "An Entered Apprentice or Fellowcraft Mason can visit only those degrees and then in company with one who actually saw him take them."


Im both my jurisdictions just need a MM to vouch...in order to vouch must have say in lodge with said brother

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## acjohnson53 (Dec 1, 2016)

Any Profane I petitioned I would be there from initiation to raising and beyond. Me personally I wouldn't recommend an Entered Apprentice to visit other Lodges until he has been raised. That's my personal opinion... Other Grand Lodges are different...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 1, 2016)

Not talkijg about GLs 

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Dec 1, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> Not talkijg about GLs
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app



My GL is better than your GL


----------



## MRichard (Dec 1, 2016)

Bloke said:


> My GL is better than your GL



Lol.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 1, 2016)

Bloke said:


> My GL is better than your GL



Yeah, but I have three. So there.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 1, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> I wouldn't recommend an Entered Apprentice to visit other Lodges until he has been raised.


I wouldn't take an EA to other Lodges for an ordinary meeting but I've found that EAs who have witnessed other EA degrees have an easier time learning & remembering the EA work. Seeing what they went through really seems to help. Likewise for the other degrees.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 2, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> Yeah, but I have three. So there.



Both of could say -

My jurisdictions are more numerous. ;^)


----------



## acjohnson53 (Dec 3, 2016)

Y'all tripping, talking bout whose GL is better. That sudden be a discussion...So what if your GL is better than mine, it's all about them dues...Y'all bragging about whose GL is better....


----------



## MRichard (Dec 3, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> Y'all tripping, talking bout whose GL is better. That sudden be a discussion...So what if your GL is better than mine, it's all about them dues...Y'all bragging about whose GL is better....



Pretty sure they were joking around.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Dec 3, 2016)

i know


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Dec 3, 2016)

Bill Lins said:


> I wouldn't take an EA to other Lodges for an ordinary meeting but I've found that EAs who have witnessed other EA degrees have an easier time learning & remembering the EA work. Seeing what they went through really seems to help. Likewise for the other degrees.


I am with Bill Lins. Seeing it without the sensory overload is helpful.


----------

